# The Hunny & The Ugly



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I needed a quick escape so I headed out to a not-so-secret spot. This place gets used by the wheeler and sled crowd.
Scooby came along and made the best of it. 








He found 4 covies...or 2 covies twice, I'm not really sure.
Tried to burrow.








Ugly dogs are reliable retrievers.








Delivery to hand.








Did I do good?








Lather, rinse, repeat.








An attempt at being artsy.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

How dare you make art out of a dead bird, why you pig!! J/K

I'm glad someone is killing birds!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice, I like your artsy attempt. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

katorade said:


> Nice, I like your artsy attempt. :lol:


 :lol:.... I like your dog !!!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

very cool man...great pictures....i am a little jealous....lived in utah my whole live and have never killed a hun...never really hunted for them so i guess i cant complain...i guess its hard to find huns when yer chasin grouse and chukars all year!!! at least some is gettin in to them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> very cool man...great pictures....i am a little jealous....lived in utah my whole live and have never killed a hun...never really hunted for them so i guess i cant complain...i guess its hard to find huns when yer chasin grouse and chukars all year!!!


Funny- I was on a chukar bender today, out to get myself a batch. :lol: Huns are few and far between and they are found where you find them. I don't hunt for them specifically as much as I run into them once in awhile while hunting other birds.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, I like your artsy attempt. :lol:
> ...


.45 glad you like my dog lol.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

katorade said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > katorade said:
> ...


D'oh !!!!!!! :wink:


----------

